# The Herd



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Any color guesses on Bunny? I have a rainbow of goat. Loki is the buck, Snickers is the daughter of my first doe, Lovey, who was killed by a dog, Coco came from a feedstore, Oreo is Snik's daughter, Bunny is the daughter of Brier who was killed by the puma, Loki came from a lady with 100 + goats, Mishka is from another planet, Oreo and Bunny are offspring by the PITA, Sunny, who I sold.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice herd 

so if Bunny is mostly pygmy then she would be a caramel if she is nigerian dwarf then her coloring is chamoisee (sham wa say)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Mishka is from another planet* But she is beeutiful!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's another Mishka expression.








That is not blood on her head, it's from her rubbing her head on the red mineral block. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice goats....  :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They all look great!  What kind of goat is Mishka? She has a very striking appearance!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I really don't know what she is, we think she might have Nubian in her.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Adorable! All of them.

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Love, love all the color! You have a wonderful group there. :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very cute herd. Love all the different colors.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Sadly, little Coco died last night.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Coco.


----------

